# LOUISIANA (oil tanker, 1937)



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is my current project, the American oil tanker LOUISIANA of 1937. She did not last long, being torpedoed in the war, but her sister ships, RHODE ISLAND & FLORIDA, were still around in the 1960s.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Another photo when she is finished Robert.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is an update. I am now assembling the 'midship structure. Soon be finished now. Because it is only made from bits & pieces, the total cost of materials for the model itself is about £1 and that was for the brass tube & rod for masts, deck machinery and funnel. The main expense is the clear acrylic for the display case which is about £2 per square foot and the metal fittings for the carrying case.


----------

